# On eating goat meat



## redtailgal (Nov 17, 2011)

Recently we (as in hubby) slaughtered Freezerburn, our experimental goat.  The experiement was to see if we liked goat meat.  We did!  It was tender, and juicy.  There was great texture and the flavor was awesome.

The slaughter method that we used was a bullet to the head, then quickly afterwards a solid throat slice.  He was hung and dressed out the same way we dress out the deer that hubby and my sons hunt and kill.

For the sake of curiosity, we brought the meat home and pan seared a slice of loin, before it even had a chance to cool off.  The pan seared loin was excellent, tender despite the rapid cooking method. The very end piece of the loin was a little tougher, but not so much that it was not wonderful to eat.

We chose to gind the shoulders, and once we had enough gound meat, we fried a patty, hamburger style.  The result was a wonderful treat!  The meat was VERY juicy, but there was no grease.  Because of the natural juices, there was no need to add oil or fat to the pan (like one would have to do for ground deer), however, there was no grease to drain off (like one would have to drain for beef or pork).  The texture was very nice, and the flavor was out-of-this world.  It had an almost beefy taste, with just a hint of "something else".

I also took a small amount of meat and roasted it, BBQ style in the oven, chopping it like I would a pork butt after it was cooked.  Again, it had a lovely texture, retained it juice much better than pork and the flavor was very nice.

Hubby has one of the hams on the smoker right now.  We didnt add any seasoning to the meat, right now we are learning the taste and texture of the meat to best decided how and what we would want to season it with.

The other ham is in the freezer, awaiting the day that I choose to roast it.  The loins are packaged and waiting for their day as country style goat steak.

With all this tasty goodness, I thought "this MUST be really unhealthy" so I did some research.  Here is what I found:

Based on 3 ounces of meat:

Calories            Fat (g)               Sat. Fat (g)      Protein (g)       Iron (g)

GOAT    122                2.58                     0.79                 23                   3.2          

Beef        245                16.0                      6.8                  23                   2.0

Pork        310                24.0                      8.7                  21                   2.7

Lamb      235                16.0                      7.3                  22                   1.4

Chicken  120                  3.5                       1.1                  21                   1.5


Note that the goat meat has  less calories than all othe other meat but the chicken. SIGNIFICANTLY less fat while keeping the higher protein of beef, and a higher iron level than the other meats listed.

With goat meat being lower in Saturated fats, it wont raise your cholestorol gving your a lower LDL number!  In fact, there is some information to show that the goat meat is higher in unsaturated fat.........a number that will raise your HDL (Good cholestorol).

Goat meat is very healthy! and it tastes good!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Nov 17, 2011)

glad you enjoyed it, my kids and I love it, my husband not so much.  I have wondered for several years know, with all the talk of healthy eating, and with how healthy goat meat is, why more people aren't jumping on the wagon to eat goat meat. But I suspect the secret is gettting out and there will be a steady increase in demand for it for the next few years here in the US.  Not only due to an increase in  ethnic popultion that already knows about how wonderful goat meat is, but because of an increase in non-goat eating people catching on.


----------



## jodief100 (Nov 17, 2011)

It is starting to become more mainstream.  Whole Foods carries at some locations.  The issue is supply, there are not enough meat goats available to supply any of the big grocery stores.  If they can't get a regular, large supply they can't carry it.


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 17, 2011)

Very interesting information.  I had goat meat at my sisters house about 25 years ago and loved it.  It's the other red meat!  
 

I think people associate it with the silly notion that goats eat anything and so it must taste strange.   Too bad we can't get the word out in a more coordinated fashion.   Meat Goat farmers would finally get some payback for all their hard work and maybe make some decent money!


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Nov 17, 2011)

We eat quite a bit of Goat here, and love it   I believe worldwide it's the most widely consumed meat.  Just not in the USA.


----------



## Pumpkinpup (Nov 17, 2011)

Interesting! Thanks for sharing  Now I am curious, lol.


----------



## DKRabbitry (Nov 17, 2011)

I think that the goat meat is a bit more like venison than anything else I could compare it to.  I have only had dairy goats though.  One older culled doe and a couple intact buck kids.  These were someone else's culls, so I didn't really have much to say about them being intact or anything, I was just grateful for the opportunity to put some affordable meat in the freezer.  The older doe had the most flavor and was tougher as to be expected.  It was too warm to let her age at all, but it was still really good for being put right in the freezer (but I love flavorful meat, even if it is "gamey")
Next year, I will be banding all my bucklings and they will either sell as pets/pack goats, or they will be put in my freezer come fall/winter when they will be good sized, not nasty rutty and it will be cold enought that we can allow them to hang for a little while.  I also would LOVE to try lamb... I hear good things.
Around here I still get a lot of funny looks from most people when I say I eat domestic rabbit and goat meat and drink goat milk.  I just chock it up to lack of information and closed minds.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Nov 17, 2011)

I think the US has gotten to far from thinking of survival to thinking of these animals as pets. Horses were a food source here once, but now they are viewed as hobbies or pets.  Kind of like how in Korea they eat dogs, but here it is frowned upon, because they are doesticated pets. I hope someday that Americans learn to appreciate goat, deer, moose, bear(makes really good sausage, btw).


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 17, 2011)

In Korea they eat dogs because it is considers an aphrodesiac and you DON'T want to know how they are killed.  It would make you very, very sad.  They also eat cats. Their death is even worse.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Nov 17, 2011)

I do not know as to how they are killed, but the point remains that America has gone soft when it comes to what we eat, because we are a fat lazy cushy country that can afford to pick and choose what we want to eat. I almost hope for another great depression, so that some of the more picky people would gain respect for what they are eating.


----------



## redtailgal (Nov 17, 2011)

hmmmm.

I DONT like venison at all. We were pretty hard up for cash for awhile, and the only meat we had was what hubby could kill.  So, we ate deer. Lots and lots of deer.  I got pretty sick of it, to the point that I gag on it now, lol. And I do cook some awesome venison.  

I didnt find goat anything like deer, it had absolutely no gamey taste to it at all.  It was a mild, sweet taste.  Mild, but at the same time flavorful.

I've always been one thats willing to taste anything once.  I've eaten grasshoppers (would have to be pretty desparate to do that again), rattlesnake (was GOOOOOOD), alligator (quite nummy), moose (yuk), racoon (I didnt cook it, and I didnt swallow it either, it was nasty), possum (see notes on the racoon x5), and yes I've tasted horse.  Horse was actually comparable to goat meat.

Dog, well, I would have to be pretty hungry first.

Catfish, thats another thing I wont eat. It tastes good, but...........  In some of my studies in Quantico, there was a case scenerio of a murderer that stashed his dead victims in water.  One vitim was found, and was being eaten by catfish.  I havent eaten catfish since.


----------



## chubbydog811 (Nov 17, 2011)

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> I do not know as to how they are killed, but the point remains that America has gone soft when it comes to what we eat, because we are a fat lazy cushy country that can afford to pick and choose what we want to eat. I almost hope for another great depression, so that some of the more picky people would gain respect for what they are eating.




Glad I'm not the only one who thinks americans are too "soft". I would be all for eating horse (knowing that I have 7 in my barn, and ride/train/show) if it weren't for all the drugs that vets "recommend" (meaning tell us we have to or our animals will die  ) Given I wouldn't eat my current horses, but if it were raised for meat, I would be fine with it. I have a few friends on facebook that are always posting about "save the horses!" Though I will say - it's the way they kill them for me, not the animal itself.

....cough...erm...sorry, that is a whole different rant...Back to goat meat! 

I LOVE goat meat! I can't wait until I have a few to put in the freezer for myself. I didn't realize that is was actually healthier to eat than most of the other meats...Kind of works out, because I'm really not much of a meat eater (not against it, just picky about what kind/cut ect.)


----------



## elevan (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks for posting your experience and the nutritional information RTG!  What great info for members who haven't had goat before.

I read an article recently that stated that 70% of the world population eats goat.  It is the most eaten meat worldwide (but not in the US).  I think we'll see more Americans eating goat in years to come.


----------



## goatsintheopen (Nov 17, 2011)

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> I do not know as to how they are killed, but the point remains that America has gone soft when it comes to what we eat, because we are a fat lazy cushy country that can afford to pick and choose what we want to eat. I almost hope for another great depression, so that some of the more picky people would gain respect for what they are eating.


That is SOO true and I admit I am one of those "Soft" Fat, cushy American picky people.  I'm actually SUPER PICKY about what I eat.

 But with that being said, I actually HAVE  lived in 3rd world countries and experienced what it's like not to have a lot of choices when it came to food.   I also grew up military so my parents didn't have to go kill a deer for food..we had a commissary.   and when you grow up like that and it's all you know.. Animals as pets..its a little harder to view them as Food like someone coming off a farm who has done that all their lives.  it's perspective and what you know..  

 People don't need a Great Depression to appreciate what they eat..all they need is some good upbringing, and to get out of their own backyard.   


to the OP,  you go Girl..I couldn't do it..glad your experiment turned out well and you gained some knowledge.


----------



## TigerLilly (Nov 17, 2011)

I am looking forward to adding some meat goats (possibly boer) to my little herd. The more meat I raise on my own, the better I like it! I've only had goat once, but wasnt very fond of it. Of course, I should note that how something is cooked says a lot about how it will taste--I cooked it & had no clue what I was doing. Back then, there also wasnt a BYH to help me out with helpful hints & recipes...I know I'll do a better job on the next go 'round!


----------



## redtailgal (Nov 17, 2011)

Tigerlily, would you mind telling me how that goat meat that you didnt like was prepared?  We've cooked all but the first pan seared steaks slow and wet.  I am curious as to how other folks grow, process and cook their goat meat.

I dont want to sound ugly, but let's keep this thread about goat meat, please.  Horse meat and soft cushy americans are an interesting read, and I'd love to continue a friendly discussion about that, but in it's own thread, please.   ( I really dont mean to offend, I am typing in a friendly tone of voice)


----------



## mydakota (Nov 17, 2011)

We have now butchered and eaten two of our goats.  The first was a Boer, and was 11 months old.  He was absolutely delicious.  A LOT like beef, but not quite.  The second was a Saanen wether who was 15 months old.  Not nearly as good.  They were fed the same.  I don't know if the difference was breed or age.  The Saanen was a lot more like venison.


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Nov 17, 2011)

Glad you liked it. 

I haven't tried it yet but last time i was in the butcher he had two hanging out the back waiting to be cut. He thought I'd be horrified but as I said to him 'If I want milk I have to have kids and 1/2 will always be the wrong sex' and I'd rather buy a small amount from him to try and find out I like it than put a whole goat in my freezer and find out I don't like it. Have to pop back in and see if he's got some ready.


----------



## autumnprairie (Nov 17, 2011)

I can't wait to have goat meat it has been a very long time. I was in Mexico at the time with friends as a child and we had marinated goat meat for fahitas it was wonderful, it may help with the older tougher goat to marinate the meat like you would some other animals.
The other animals I am raising for meat is  rabbit, The rabbits will be ready next month 13 5pound fryers. My family is taking bets on wether I will let my DH kill them and if I will actually eat them. I plan on winning that bet ( I hope  )

I agree that the US has been so far removed of what we were.
Some kids dont even know what a family homemade dinner is and that is sad. 
I think if we had to get back to basics there  would be a lot of people very lost on how to surrive.


----------



## redtailgal (Nov 18, 2011)

We killed Freezerburn at 8 months.  He was 80  pounds and we got 40 pounds of usable meat off him.

We do intend to experiement some more and grow the next one out to about 1 year old.  IF the meat is tough we will just grind and kill the next one younger.

We are trying to figure out that fine line between maximizing meat production and letting one get too old for quality meat.

Freezerburn was raised on goat sweetfeed, but I think the next one will get Noble goat and alfalfa pellets.

Those of you that do kill your goats, do you fast them before slaughter?  We did not, Freexerburn died with food in his mouth, lol.

And tell me this, What is your favorite way to eat goat meat?


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanks for posting the nutritional value of goat meat.   I have never tried it.   Love Beef, Pork, Chicken.  Had rabbit a while ago and enjoyed it.  I'm now interested to see what goat meat taste as much as I'm looking forward to goat's milk.


----------



## kstaven (Nov 18, 2011)

If you ever find goat meat has a little too much of a gamey taste, soak it in some milk overnight before cooking. Makes a huge difference.


----------



## poorboys (Nov 18, 2011)

we have eaten one of our meat goats, he was a wether about one year old, loved it. We loved the chops the best, very close to tasting like lamb, this next year we intend on putting a couple of wethers in the frezzer for the winter.I don't think i could eat one of my Nubians (just me) but they are more like my pets, and of course if I know which ones were gonna be eating I don't let myself get to close to it. But God did put lamb and goats in the begining and those people ate very good meat.


----------



## larryj57 (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanks a lot for this post, I just dropped off a 125 lb Boer  wether at the slaughter house, the wife and i are really excited to have meat in the freezer that er raised ourself. I have had goat before and like it a lot, she is waiting and hoping she likes it,I think she will. how much usuable meat do you think we'll get from a 125lb goat?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Nov 18, 2011)

As far as usable meat, I always figure around 40 to 45% off a boer goat that has good muscling. Ofcourse a dairy mix would be a little less. 


We had a couple ground into hamburger a few years ago, we really enjoyed it. but with the rising cost of meat. Getting 2 dollars a pound live weight and only getting maybe 50% meat from that. We didn't feel this year we could justify the $4 dollars a lb we lost on the sale of the meat.  So we sold out this year. Maybe next year we will try to hold a couple back.


----------



## redtailgal (Nov 18, 2011)

Freezerburn was 80 lbs, and we got around 40 lbs of meat from hims.  I was pretty careful in his feeding, to make sure that he was gaining muscle and not just getting fat.

I raised his feed and had him eat with this front feet on a cinder block, I really saw nice development of the hams after that.  I also saw to it that he was exercised, but not so much that his become overly  muscular.


----------



## 77Herford (Nov 19, 2011)

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> I do not know as to how they are killed, but the point remains that America has gone soft when it comes to what we eat, because we are a fat lazy cushy country that can afford to pick and choose what we want to eat. I almost hope for another great depression, so that some of the more picky people would gain respect for what they are eating.


I prefer to disagree with your comment that America is Fat, and Lazy.  We can afford to be choosey because of our generations of hard work and blood shed.  I really hope you don't want another Great Depression.


----------



## Lorelai (Nov 19, 2011)

This is a really interesting thread. I've never tried goat meat, but after reading this, it sounds like a totally viable possibility. I just have to break through that programming, like I did when we started raising rabbits last year. It's astonishing how deeply embedded our ideas can be, and yet we still have no idea where they came from! 

Anyway, dairy goats were on my radar for that future homestead we dream about... and now a Boer doe sounds like a good addition as well. Maybe crossed with a dairy buck, if necessary. Hmmm.


----------



## redtailgal (Nov 19, 2011)

Hi Lorelai!

lol, I'm pretty outside of the box, so to say, so I didnt have to worry about "programming".  I'll try anything once!

I had to break hubby out of his programming, though.  I mentioned goat meat to him several years ago (ok over 10 years ago) and he wasnt on board.  I finally gave up on him and just did it myself.  I brought home goats, told him what I wanted to do.........he had to get on board or get left behind.  He got on board, tried goat, and is now wanting to expand the herd of two breeding does to 8-10 breeding does, making them our main source of meat!  YAY!

Rabbits are on my agenda next, but dont tell hubby.  He is hung up on wild rabbit.  We'be eaten it and enjoyed it, but there is not enough meat and too many bones for his taste.  I domesticated meat rabbit has much more meat on it, a better quality carcass.  I'll just have to buy a few, raise them out and feed them to him.  But one thing at a time, lol.

I'd definately add a boer doe to your herd, and give it a try.


----------



## DKRabbitry (Nov 19, 2011)

I am going to just go right ahead and use my dairy wethers as meat kids.  We have lamanchas, so they are not HUGE by any means, but our family is small, so the dairy kids should work just fine 
I looked into breeding to a boer or Kiko or getting a boer or kiko doe to cross to my dairy bucks, but ultimately decided against it for right now.  Maybe in the future.  Right now the dairy kids wil be enough.  Specially if all my does took... come April I am going to have Lamanchas coming out my ears!


----------



## Lorelai (Nov 20, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Hi Lorelai!
> 
> lol, I'm pretty outside of the box, so to say, so I didnt have to worry about "programming".  I'll try anything once!
> 
> ...


You will love rabbit! It's easier than chicken, and it tastes fantastic! Nothing like wild rabbit, from what I understand. We usually get about 2.5-3 lbs of meat from each fryer, when all's said and done (includes about a 1/2 lb of stock meat usually). I use it for just about everything. It has great flavor, and holds its shape really well in soup, stew, chili, etc. Also, the spine, ribs, and any leftover meat still clinging to the bones, makes a really rich broth/stock. Yummy! 

My Grandad was career military and spend a lot of time in Central America and Asia, so he had some pretty exotic tastes. I've tried alligator, ostrich, frog legs (blech), those kinds of things. I've even had llama, something he hadn't tried, but it wasn't great. I think my programming lies more towards the getting food from the grocery store habit. And okay, cute little flufffy bunnies? It did take a little work before I could wrap my brain around that one, and even more to be willing to talk about it openly.  Well, kind of openly. With certain people I still dance around it.  

If I have the opportunity to try some goat, you bet I will!


----------



## wannacow (Nov 21, 2011)

mydakota said:
			
		

> We have now butchered and eaten two of our goats.  The first was a Boer, and was 11 months old.  He was absolutely delicious.  A LOT like beef, but not quite.  The second was a Saanen wether who was 15 months old.  Not nearly as good.  They were fed the same.  I don't know if the difference was breed or age.  *The Saanen was a lot more like venison*.


That's interesting.  I have nubians and saanens.  I think the saanens ACT like deer.


----------



## cmjust0 (Nov 22, 2011)

I've been eating deer since I was a kid, but I've never had goat before..  And the thing with me and deer is that when *I* process it, I really can't tell it from beef at all -- except that it's leaner.  I did make a HUGE mistake once and kept a whole deer shoulder for a roast without realizing there was a nasty gland in there..  Threw it in a crockpot with veggies, gland and all, and yeah...it was pretty awful.  It was that 'gamey' taste folks talk about.  Gross..  Thing is, I know that's what a lot of people do, and I think that's what a lot of people have come to expect a deer to taste like..  And that goes double for folks who just crudely debone it and throw the whole thing in a grinder, glands and all..  Seems a waste, really, and it doesn't have to be that way..

Once I learned my pungent, nearly-vomitous lesson on glands, I learned to quit obsessing over keeping the meat 'big', but instead to just seperate every muscle group into it's smaller individual muscles..  That ensures that I'm not leaving glands hiding between muscles..   Also, I've learned to remove *all* the tallow and as much silverseam as humanly possible..  Yes, your big chunks are smaller when you're done, but that just means you end up with plenty of little bits and pieces of trimmed-off muscle that makes *really good* burger meat..  Then I cut whatever's still big enough into steaks or chops, and the rest...well, if it's a piece too small for chops and too big for burger, I cube it for stew meat..  (The eye of round on a deer is an especially good example of a *great* piece to cube for stew meat)  But the thing is, like I said, when it's processed that carefully I can do anything I want with it and it's like super lean beef to me..  I can even do a steak or chop about medium rare -- blood running everywhere -- and not be able to tell it from beef..

Now, having said that, I've also tasted 'gamey,' nasty BEEF before.  It was from a cow my first ex-FIL  came to despise and sent to have butchered.  It tasted JUST LIKE gamey, poorly-processed deer..  Me and my ex got package after package of that nasty stuff, and she ate it just cos it was her daddy's cow and she had issues..  ..but I pretty much couldn't do it.  It was just GROSS, imo..

And that's kinda what led me to my own personal conclusion that, pretty much, red meat is red meat, and about 90% of the flavor happens *after* the kill and depends entirely on the care that's taken with the carcass..  

And, yep, depending on how my deer season goes this year (so far, NOT GREAT :/ ) I may very well end up putting a few goats in the freezer.  Got my eye on two little boer cross dudes that are juuuuuust about eater sized right now.


----------



## navasfarm (Nov 22, 2011)

OP - my thanks!  This thread has been very informative!  As I plot and plan and decide which breed I will have.... I am partial to the Nigerian Dwarves because of their size and because I'm primarily looking for 1) milk  2) pet.  Meat comes in as a distant 3rd, but it's there.  Which breed is good for milk, but can be processed as well?  Obviously any dwarf/pygmy size will provide less meat, but we're a family of three, so - no problem with less meat/better quality. 

TIA for input and guidance.

{not just a newbie here - but truly blank slate - lookin' to learn}


----------



## redtailgal (Nov 22, 2011)

navasfarm.......I see that you just joined!  Welcome!

I have learned alot from this thread as well.

I had goat-burgers for suppertonight.  Again, the texture and flavor was amazing!


----------



## elevan (Nov 22, 2011)

navasfarm said:
			
		

> OP - my thanks!  This thread has been very informative!  As I plot and plan and decide which breed I will have.... I am partial to the Nigerian Dwarves because of their size and because I'm primarily looking for 1) milk  2) pet.  Meat comes in as a distant 3rd, but it's there.  Which breed is good for milk, but can be processed as well?  Obviously any dwarf/pygmy size will provide less meat, but we're a family of three, so - no problem with less meat/better quality.
> 
> TIA for input and guidance.
> 
> {not just a newbie here - but truly blank slate - lookin' to learn}


Pygmy / ND cross.


----------



## navasfarm (Nov 22, 2011)

elevan: Nubian Pygmy and Nigerian Dwarf?  Ya' mean the two breeds that I kept dragging DH back and forth between at the Fair this year?    It's meant to be!   Thanks!


----------



## elevan (Nov 22, 2011)

navasfarm said:
			
		

> elevan: Nubian Pygmy and Nigerian Dwarf?  Ya' mean the two breeds that I kept dragging DH back and forth between at the Fair this year?    It's meant to be!   Thanks!


Nubian Pygmy?...do you mean a mini nubian?

I meant an African Pygmy Goat and a Nigerian Dwarf Goat.

For clarification Pygmy is a breed and not a description.  Although there are plenty out there who tend to label any small statured goat as a pygmy and that is incorrect.

More info on Pygmies:  http://www.backyardherds.com/web/viewblog.php?id=2607-pymgy-goat


----------



## MommaBugg (Nov 23, 2011)

I am looking to get into goats for dairy and meat production.. 

My first introduction to goat meat, was.. disturbing. I was 8, my Grandmother had goats which she named after family members. One day she decided it was time to thin her herd. She called my dad and asked if he wanted to take his namesake.. a little black buck named Larry... Now my sisters and I wanted to be present for the killing.. but I am glad now that we werent. Little Larry met his end with a ball ping hammer. Even with the goats being aross a 5 acre rolling longhorn pasture, we could hear the hollow banging(which sounded like a hammer on wood) and little Larrys screams... Then we had to help with the cleaning... My parents then got on to us when we refused to sample the BBQ cabrito.. Well, we were small, and this was a goat that gave us kisses as well as butted us if we had to bend over, bottle fed when he was small, witnessed his demise. It probaby didnt help the emotional and mental stress we endured with this, that my Nonnies dog, Girl, kept digging up the head and gut pile. We found Larrys head on the front porch a couple times, each time my dad thought he had burried it deep enough in a new location.. Dog still found it.

Dispite this, I think I am ready to try it as an adult. I have not had any of it since the small bite that my dad forced on me at 8 years old, except when I went to an Indo/Pak restraunt with my mother. They had a delicious looking dish, I had to try it. It tasted different, so I asked the owner, he told me what it was called.. Then I asked again what is it called, he finally told me(in English this time) goat meat. I felt ill remembering little Larry. But I was pregnant with my daughter so I may have been more sensitive LOL. That was 13 years ago, so I dont remember the taste. I have heard ppl tell me it tastes anywhere from venison, lamb.. I love venison and lamb, so I decided (since I am addicted to goats milk) we should get goats. I would prefer DP goats, and as we are a family of 3, we would like dwarf goats. Any one know how nigerian dwarfs are with meat? I hear they are good dairy goats. With just the three of us, a huge goat like boer is not needed.

I think as long as I leave the culling to my DH, I can handle the cleaning. Its the system we use with our chickens.

I would also love to start raising meat rabbits. Flemish Giants are what we are looking into right now.. Again culling will be a job for DH. The rest I can do.


----------



## redtailgal (Nov 23, 2011)

Wow. Poor Larry! And you and the other kids! I'd guess that was sort of rough.

I dont participate in the killing either, lol.  Hubby says that I am a "fixer of sick critters not a killer of healthy ones", lol.  

We prefer to shoot ours, and then go to a quick throat slit.  Freezerburn died quickly. He did moan once, which concerned both of us, and we have decided that we need to do a better job.  it is probable that his moan was postmortem, and only left over air leaving. But, still, it bothered us, so we will work on that.

Even if you dont end up doing the meat aspect, goat are just FUN, lol.


----------



## MommaBugg (Nov 23, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Wow. Poor Larry! And you and the other kids! I'd guess that was sort of rough.
> 
> I dont participate in the killing either, lol.  Hubby says that I am a "fixer of sick critters not a killer of healthy ones", lol.
> 
> ...


Yeah, my hubby prefers todo quick kills too.. We were pretty poor when we were a kid, and for lack of a gun or a sharp knife/ axe my dad used a hammer(him being a carpenter by trade.. go figure)

We definately will be doing humane slaughter. I had a slow culled roo,(why I wont be culling anymore) I am fine if its already gone(preferably with no head, its the lifeless eyes that I have a problem with)

I love my animals, even the ones that are destined to feed us, I feel they deserve the respect as any other animal and desrve a quick painless death. Afterall, just because some animals were put here for food, does not mean they are to suffer.


----------



## Cabinchick (Nov 23, 2011)

This is a great thread - and timely too...My local community food Co-Op was offering goat meat (chevron??) and lamb burgers this week. I was really tempted to buy some but chickened out. Now that I've read this thread I feel more prepared on what to expect in taste and texture. Just the fact that it's available to the public through the Co-Op tells me that goat meat is getting requested by the public. 
Would love to see more of your cooking methods and recipes. Maybe a new thread?
If I like the taste, it's another source of meat that I could raise here at home and know exactly what it was fed and how it was cared for  To me, that's an important consideration.


----------



## navasfarm (Nov 23, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> navasfarm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!  So - is the difference between pygmy and dwarf the same as in miget and dwarf for people?


----------



## redtailgal (Nov 23, 2011)

Cabinchick said:
			
		

> This is a great thread - and timely too...My local community food Co-Op was offering goat meat (chevron??) and lamb burgers this week. I was really tempted to buy some but chickened out. Now that I've read this thread I feel more prepared on what to expect in taste and texture. Just the fact that it's available to the public through the Co-Op tells me that goat meat is getting requested by the public.
> Would love to see more of your cooking methods and recipes. Maybe a new thread?
> If I like the taste, it's another source of meat that I could raise here at home and know exactly what it was fed and how it was cared for  To me, that's an important consideration.


sounds wonderful!  I hope you'll start that thread or I'd be glad to modify the topic of this one.  I wont have much to contribute though, as I have only cook out of this recently killed goat.


----------



## elevan (Nov 23, 2011)

navasfarm said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They both started out as the Cameroon Dwarf Goat and were selectively bred into the 2 separate breeds.  In humans midget and dwarf are a description and a genetic mutation respectively.  In goats pygmy and dwarf are more of a descriptive difference between the 2 breeds.  Other small statured breeds or those that are crossed with either of these to make them smaller should be referred to as mini --- or their new breed name (such as the Kinder or Pygora or Nigora).  Hope that helped.

In regards to the thread, all goats are edible and all goats can provide you with meat it just depends on the quantity of the meat.  And just like there are variations in the taste of milk of different breeds there are variations in the taste of the meat of different breeds.  The boer is what you're going to find most often when you go to the store (if they sell it) or order online.  But do your research and you'll be able to find other breeds to try a taste before you decide on what breed you want to grow yourself.


----------



## elevan (Nov 23, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Cabinchick said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely, someone should start a Goat cooking methods thread in the recipe section of the forum


----------



## MyKidLuvsGreenEgz (Nov 23, 2011)

> They both started out as the Cameroon Dwarf Goat and were selectively bred into the 2 separate breeds.  In humans midget and dwarf are a description and a genetic mutation respectively.  In goats pygmy and dwarf are more of a descriptive difference between the 2 breeds.  Other small statured breeds or those that are crossed with either of these to make them smaller should be referred to as mini --- or their new breed name (such as the Kinder or Pygora or Nigora).  Hope that helped.


So what would a nigerian dwarf crossed with a pygmy be called?

We have a small herd of 4, to be increased quite a bit this week (hopefully ... one doe due to kid 4 and the other should have 2). Our 2 girls are nigerian dwarf, plus we have 1 nd wether and 1 buck who is 1/2 la mancha and 1/2 nigerian dwarf. Out of this kidding, we plan to keep one girl (milk/breeding) and all the boys (band for eating).  Thinking that we'll harvest the buck and wether as soon as the buck gets un-stinky! Then this summer find a pygmy buck.

Would having a pygmy buck on nd does affect the milk production of their kids?

We've never had goat meat but from what we read, it should be a good (and cost-efficient) sub for beef. If we feed the boys exclusively pasture and hay (plus treats of apples etc from time to time), will that affect the taste of the goat?

Go through about 5 pounds of beef a week, plus our other sources of protein. If nd's are about 60 pounds, that means we'll probably get about 20 pounds of usable meat? I don't mind the older guys because I do almost everything in the crockpot (even taco meat!). Assuming less red meat around christmas and other holidays, we would probably need 12 goats to provide a year's worth of meat.

Are the ribs on a nd worth bbq'ing?


----------



## Zanzabeez (Nov 23, 2011)

Very interesting thread, thank you! 

I have not yet had the chance to try goat meat and am really looking forward to tasting it. From everything I have read about it, it sounds like it will be delicious. I LOVE lamb, venison is great, and beef is good too so goat sounds right up my alley.  

Hopefully I will get the chance to sample it soon. I have a wether that will be going to freezer camp when the weather cools down some and I get up the guts to actually do the deed. I have zero problem with the processing process, it is the actual dispatching part I have to work myself up to. Even my hunter uncles don't want to do it so it looksl like it will be up to me. :/


----------



## elevan (Nov 23, 2011)

MyKidLuvsGreenEgz said:
			
		

> > They both started out as the Cameroon Dwarf Goat and were selectively bred into the 2 separate breeds.  In humans midget and dwarf are a description and a genetic mutation respectively.  In goats pygmy and dwarf are more of a descriptive difference between the 2 breeds.  Other small statured breeds or those that are crossed with either of these to make them smaller should be referred to as mini --- or their new breed name (such as the Kinder or Pygora or Nigora).  Hope that helped.
> 
> 
> So what would a nigerian dwarf crossed with a pygmy be called?
> ...


Technically speaking breeding the ND and Pygmy back to each other would take them back to the Cameroon Dwarf.  Though many Americans tend to refer to the cross as a Pygerian or simply a cross of the 2.  In Africa the 2 breeds are both still referred to as the Cameroon Dwarf because there is no separation of the 2.  Americans are the ones who selectively bred them to be separate.

You can cover a ND doe with a pygmy buck and not affect milk production too much if you choose a pygmy buck from good milk lines.  This can be hard to do because most people don't care or look at milk lines in pygmies.

If you'd like me to start a topic on the Cameroon Dwarf and it's separation into the African Pygmy and the Nigerian Dwarf, just let me know.

As to the worth of a meat on a ND or Pygmy...that is entirely subject to individual taste.  I have taken the time with something that provides little meat because of the flavor.


----------



## Cabinchick (Nov 23, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> redtailgal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll be picking up some goat meat to try next week through the Co-Op. I'm going to contact the seller to see if they can give me some good recipes. I will post the results. This is going to be fun!


----------



## CheerioLounge (Nov 23, 2011)

This has been a most interesting thread....

When I first started thinking about animals to raise for meat, I immediately thought pigs. However; after reading this thread I am now leaning toward goats.

I am sure that they would do much better in my desert climate and they provide more options than just meat.  I didn't realize that so much can be done with their milk besides drinking it.  Trying to get to a more self sufficient lifestyle, goats seem to be a much better option.  

Now the research changes direction...


----------



## MommaBugg (Nov 23, 2011)

Zanzabeez said:
			
		

> Very interesting thread, thank you!
> 
> I have not yet had the chance to try goat meat and am really looking forward to tasting it. From everything I have read about it, it sounds like it will be delicious. I LOVE lamb, venison is great, and beef is good too so goat sounds right up my alley.
> 
> Hopefully I will get the chance to sample it soon. I have a wether that will be going to freezer camp when the weather cools down some and I get up the guts to actually do the deed. I have zero problem with the processing process, it is the actual dispatching part I have to work myself up to. Even my hunter uncles don't want to do it so it looksl like it will be up to me. :/


Thats my problem as well.. I am fine at the cleaning and butchering.. The dispatching is what DH is for


----------



## Genipher (Nov 23, 2011)

chubbydog811 said:
			
		

> Livinwright Farm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not too long ago I mentioned to my husband that if we were to gather all the "free" dogs and cats that are posted on our local craigslist site, we would be set for meat for quite awhile! Unfortunately, I said this in front of my Grandma who immediately got offended and said she would rather eat a human than a dog.  Sheesh!Just goes to show the mindset of the masses!

I find it refreshing to be amongst a group of people that can have fun with their animals but still see them for what they are:  meat. (or milk or packers, etc.)

That said, for some reason the idea of goat meat never "hit" me before. I will have to keep this in mind for when I am able to achieve my dream of owning  milk goats!


----------



## redtailgal (Nov 23, 2011)

CheerioLounge said:
			
		

> This has been a most interesting thread....
> 
> When I first started thinking about animals to raise for meat, I immediately thought pigs. However; after reading this thread I am now leaning toward goats.
> 
> ...


I am so glad that this thread helped you!  Your thought process makes alot of sense.  Please, jump right into the goat section, there is lots of wonderful information there, and I am sure that you will get more help than you can take in at once!  This place is like a living breathing encyclopedia, lol.

I'm not into the milking thing yet.  Cant quite get hubby on that wagon, but I am working on it.


----------



## Cabinchick (Nov 23, 2011)

Genipher said:
			
		

> chubbydog811 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 For some reason, I find this hysterically funny  . I mean I adore my dogs and all, but eating a human???  Yikes!!!


----------



## Genipher (Nov 24, 2011)

Yeah, I teased her the rest of the night about it. I kept telling the kids to "be careful not to make Gramma crabby, she might try to eat you!" The kids would give a "huh?" look and my husband would laugh...

Really. Unbelievable.


----------



## Cabinchick (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi All:

Haven't been on this website for awhile, and purchased my goat meat later than expected. Tonight I finally got around to making Goat Cheeseburgers, and BOY were they good
  The raw meat was so lean, it was kind of hard to get it stick together. But I followed the recipe to the letter and it turned out fabulous.

My DH had been resisitant to trying it again, because he had eaten some kind of goat meat before cooked Mexian style, and didn't like it. Tonight totally changed his mind. My new job is to find out what kind of goat to buy for meat. I've seen Boers mentioned, does anyone else have a favorite? I need to buy two, right? Will be posting this delicious recipe over on the recipes thread. Redtail, thank you SO MUCH for starting this thread. I would never have thought about eating goat before I read it, and boy, was I missing out! redtailgal, thanks for starting this thread!


----------



## Mamaboid (Dec 14, 2011)

Cabinchick said:
			
		

> My new job is to find out what kind of goat to buy for meat. I've seen Boers mentioned, does anyone else have a favorite?


Fainters or Myotonic.  Because of the Myotonia, the meat is very tender.  Also, they are very easy keepers, parasite resistant, and cannot jump fences so very easy to keep fenced.  Also, they mostly have a sweet nature, come in just about any color, size and coat length.


----------



## redtailgal (Dec 14, 2011)

I am enjoying this thread tremendously!

Ya'll are teaching me alot, lol.


----------



## elevan (Dec 14, 2011)

Mamaboid said:
			
		

> Cabinchick said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How does the Myotonia make the meat tender?


----------



## Hillsvale (Dec 14, 2011)

MrsDieselEngineer said:
			
		

> We eat quite a bit of Goat here, and love it   I believe worldwide it's the most widely consumed meat.  Just not in the USA.


Exactly right - hands down goat is the most consumed meat world wide.


----------



## doo dah (Dec 14, 2011)

Mamaboid said:
			
		

> Cabinchick said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why can't they jump fences?  Does that make them harder to hang for butchering?


----------



## GLENMAR (Dec 14, 2011)

I can't wait to try some goat meat. We will be breeding the girls next year.


----------



## Mamaboid (Dec 14, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> Mamaboid said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The following paragraph was taken from the following web sight and explains a whole lot better than I could.  Tennessee Meat goats are the original "Fainters", and were later bred with Boers to make a breed called the "Texmaster" which is supposed to have all the good traits of both breeds.

http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/ 
Myotonia, the inherited neuro-muscular condition which causes these goats to stiffen and sometimes fall over when startled, is the reason for the heavy muscling in fullblood Tennessee Meat Goats. The constant contraction and relaxation of these muscles as fullblood Tennessee Meat Goats grow results in very tender meat. The stiffness in no way results in tough meat, but rather just the opposite! These goats simply carry more muscle in relationship to their gross weight. Research done at Virginia State University reveals a meat-to-bone ratio of 4:1, significantly higher than other breeds. Dr. Lou Nuti of Prairie View A&M University's International Goat Research Center north of Houston, Texas, has completed research proving a 6% to 10% greater meat yield is achieved by using a Myotonic buck on other-breed does. This means less waste and more money in the producer's pocket. 

The reason they cannot jump fences is because of the stiffness the myotonia causes in their muscles.  They simply cannot "spring" into action.


----------



## wannacow (Dec 14, 2011)

Interesting...


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 14, 2011)

wannacow said:
			
		

> Interesting...


X2


----------



## doo dah (Dec 15, 2011)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> wannacow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x3 thanks for the info


----------



## cmjust0 (Dec 19, 2011)

Mamaboid said:
			
		

> Tennessee Meat goats are the original "Fainters"


Not really..  As near as I can tell, she started out with myotonics and simply trademarked the name "tennessee meat goats," then started her own tennessee meat goat registry a la ADGA, etc., and poof -- the 'purebred tennessee meat goat' was born.  She simply _invented_ a breed, in other words.

But make no mistake -- she most certainly did not invent fainting goats, nor are hers the originals.


----------



## Mamaboid (Dec 19, 2011)

http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/myotonicgoats.html

This is the most informative explanation of the beginnings of the breed that I have found.  I guess I should have said they evolved from the first known examples of the breed.


----------

